
Ask HN: I got customers for a school project. Can't bill them. - oneprogram
### Background<p>I&#x27;m a 19 year-old student and developed a school project, which got the interest of a few local business owners (I&#x27;ve emailed and made some phone calls using my network around college).<p>It&#x27;s a very niche business for a specific problem, so they got very interested and 3 of them wanted to sign up. I would charge them on a per user basis.<p>### The problem<p>I can&#x27;t find a reasonable way to bill customers.<p>The &#x27;platform&#x27; consists of a Rails app hosted on AWS. I would make API calls from my original application to a new payment application, telling how many users each company has. Then, in the payment application, I would use Paypal to monthly bill them.<p>Would that be okay? Any security issues? Is there an easier way for a single newbie developer?<p>Thanks so much guys!
======
ThrustVectoring
Developing that is way overkill for the scale you have now. Just type up an
invoice by hand for all of your three customers, send them over, and cash the
checks they write you.

This means that you're done in fifteen minutes rather than a week.

~~~
meric
Yeah, use Pages.app, or something.

------
gamedna
Paypal is very easy to integrate and there are various official SDKs available
to make it easy for the developer.

[https://github.com/paypal?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=sdk](https://github.com/paypal?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=sdk)

Alternatively you can look into stripe or another payment API.
[https://stripe.com/us/features#built-for-
developers](https://stripe.com/us/features#built-for-developers)

